# New Shop Layout



## woodguy211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I will soon be moving into a 20×30 shop. What would be the best way to lay out all my machines. I have all the major woodworking machines including a dust collector. Any pictures or drawings of shop layout ideas would be appreciated.

Glen


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Might want to check this out if you haven't already.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Glen, I have used the Grizzly workshop planner too. I was happy with it.

Thanks for asking


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Glen,

I see where you've been woodworking for over 30 years so I'm not sure anyone can tell you the best way to lay out your shop. That depends on too many factors that applies to you and your space, your tools, how you use your tools and what you build.

When I laid out my shop for a business, I spent hours laying out the exact floor plan that I thought was the best for the size shop I was moving into. I tried to take into consideration the "flow" of the project from start to finish. From bringing materials into the shop, storage, lighting,dust collection, cutting, assembly, preping and finishing.

Thought I had the perfect lay out until I actually started working on projects and it didn't stay that way for long.

Probably the best advise would be if you have a dust collection system, you want to be able to keep each run to the DC as short as possible. If you have good even lighting throughout your total area, then that's not a problem. You difinetly don't want to have to deal with shadows when you're working on your table saw or working on a work bench with hand tools.

In my shop, the table saw is comand central for me, so I wanted plenty of space for infeed and out feed from my saw without having to move other tools around. I don't use a lot of hand planes and things like that, but still my work bench and assembly bench was very important for working without having a bunch of clutter around them.

In a smaller shop, walking from one tool to another is not as important as say in a production type cabinet shop. Find what works for you and don't be afraid to move things around after using your shop for awhile.

One good thing about woodworking, is nothing is carved in stone how you should or shouldn't set your shop up.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I just set up my new, small shop. (13' x 22') I still need to install the dust collection system. (The ducts are on order.) I set all my equipment on the outside walls and the table saw in the center of the room with the outfeed table running into one wall. I plan to put the dust collector just outside this shop along with my compressor. I will make an insulated shelter for these. I plan to run my dust collection duct along the floor , against the wall for most of my equipment and under the outfeed table for the table saw and "V" sander. I am working in the shop now to make sure where I want the equipment placed before piping the dust collector.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Depends on the style of work you intend to specialize in
and whether you have specialized machinery to do it.

... veneer press, edgebander, line drills… that sort of thing.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is my 24×48 shop. It has a small machine shop area with wood storage above it. The ceiling is 10'. The bare area on the left just became available to me as my son moved all his junk out. I have since started construction on a CNC router and using that new area for assembly.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Making the shortest possible runs in your DC will dictate a lot of it. I like to have stations, but I lack the room to do it properly.


----------

